# upset stomach, wont eat kibble after



## zeprider25 (Apr 23, 2010)

I have a 5 month old gsd pup. I have been feeding him solid gold wolf cub for 2.5 months. About 2 weeks ago he got sick from his stomach really bad diahrea and not wanting to eat. So I kept him off food for 12 hours liquid only then fed him chicken and rice. Next day slowly worked him into little bit of kibble mixed with the rice and chicken. Couple days go by and everythings fine but now it seems like he has linked the kibble to his upset stomach cause he won't eat it or if he does its cause he's starving. Do you guys recommend I. Change kibble? Like I said he was eating it fine for 2.5 months. No soft poops but now it seems like he gets at least 1 soft poop a day.

Feeding him 1.5 cups in the am
1 cup afternoon
1 at sundown

Thanks for any help/suggestions


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Did you get a new bag when this started? Maybe there is something wrong with that bag of food?


----------



## R3C0NWARR10R (Mar 26, 2010)

Somtimes dogs change in a way that they do and don't work so well with food somtimes. How "soft" is the soft poo though. I have noticed when they drink a lot more during certain times of the day the poo is a little softer. 

Somtimes changing foods helps and somtimes can make it worse. You just have to figure out what works for your pup.


----------



## zeprider25 (Apr 23, 2010)

His solid poops are nice and firm but when he goes soft its like almost liquid soft. My wife also has a yorkie and we gave our gsd pup some of his chicken and rice food and he gulped it down. I'm gonna get him a small bag of welness or blue buffalo and see how he does. Is 5 months to young for adult food?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would supplement him with some probiotics and digestive enzymes.
Maybe go with the Wellness super5mix large breed puppy instead of transitioning to adult food. He is in his teething stage, too which can cause some issues with runny stool.
I remember when Karlo was that age, I had to up his meals, after putting him on 2 meals a day(rawfed) as he would get sick if he didn't eat in late evening. It would just throw his digestive system off.


----------



## zeprider25 (Apr 23, 2010)

I went ahead and got the welness super5mix. He seems to be loving it. Has had no problems with eating the kibble since I mixed it in with his sgwc yesterday. Poops so far are little soft but I assume normal since he's transitioning kibble. I did find what appeared to be one of his teeth in the bowl after feeding him last night. Thanks for suggestions and help


----------

